# Passing the PSI Exam



## 04gixx6

green4now said:


> I've been asking people for recommendations as to study guides and I realize that I might be asking the wrong questions. What I'd like is suggestions for how to pass my exam. Basically, my deal is:
> 
> 1 - I have 6 months to study for and pass the Journeyman PSI.
> 
> 2 - I have had no formal training, just on-the-job residential and light-commercial projects. (No industrial, no 3-phase. I've never even bent conduit.)
> 
> 3 - I'm a diligent worker and also a quick study.
> 
> 4 - I *must* pass this or I might not be allowed to re-apply (my state says they've gotten so many applicants that they aren't really allowing that so much), and anyway I don't think I can afford to re-apply. So I MUST study and pass within 6 months.
> 
> 5 - I'm broke until I pass. So an expensive course is out of the question. I'm making about $1000/month. But I can buy some books if I'm sure they're the right ones. And I have the time and discipline to read them. Can you make any recommendations? Thank you.


What state are you in? There are apps out there for like $5 where you can take practice tests. I did 6 practice tests one week before testing and passed. The keys are to get familiar with the code book. You won't be able to memorize everything which is why you should also be able to reference the code. But you first have to understand what they're asking in the first place. They phrase questions with "filler" info that doesn't pertain to the question at all. Tune that out and figure out the pertinent info. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I'd try to get as much online as possible. Practice tests, etc.


----------



## RunningSparky

Mike Holt website has practice exams that you can take once, to asses what areas are weak.


----------



## Botens

Just take practice exam after practice exam and get real familiar with the code book. I bought tabs for mine from Mike Holt but added additional tabs to sections that I kept forgetting about. I also highlighted parts that kept popping up on different practice tests. I used a practice exam book from Tom Henry as well as free practice exams I could find on line. If your exam is on a computer I would concentrate on taking practice exams online so your used to taking it on a computer. Tests.com cost me $80 but was worth it. It helped me pass the masters exam.
Also, I don't know what the journeyman exam is like where your at, but my exam contained very few calculations. The calculations it did contain were basic, so I would concentrate more on the open book questions.
Time yourself when you take the practice exams. Once you get to where you can get a passing grade in the allotted amount of time you should be ready to go.
And another thing, when you come across something in the code book that you don't know what it is or understand it; research it, Google it, youtube it, ask in this forum, until you do. You will get to know the code book a lot better if you understand it.


----------



## green4now

04gixx6 said:


> What state are you in?


Colorado



> There are apps out there for like $5 ....


Can you point me to one? I haven't seen anything that cheap online. Unless you mean "apps" like for an iPhone? I don't have a cell.[/QUOTE]


----------



## icdubois

Check out
http://bobotechnologies.com/

On the home page it states "Guaranteed to pass the Colorado state electrical exam"

I have heard from a few guys that have taken this prep and they say that it well worth it. Yeah it costs $400 but what does it cost you if you can't work? Or how much are you going to make with your license?


----------

